# NCD- new case day!



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

okay new case day might seem a bit lame but bear with me.

i ordered a Calton deluxe fibreglass case about 6 weeks ago and since it was supposedly an in stock item, i was expecting it to be delivered fairly soon.
well we're not sure what exactly happened but my order got misplaced and after a while i finally got to speak to someone at Calton about it. 
i was offered a humble apology and a nice upgrade to their Carbon fibre composite model instead.
well it finally arrived today and now my Collings dreadnought has a nice place to sleep.
many thanks to Jim and the good folks at Calton (a proudly Canadian company i might add) makers of the finest instrument cases around.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you got your case. I wish Jim would call me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Great product. When I volunteered as the instrument security guy at a folk festival, I saw a lot of Caltons go through and they were universally respected and admired, so though I've handled many of them I haven't owned one. I'm jealous. I wish I had bought one every time I got a new acoustic guitar and mandolin instead of settling for the generic arched hardshell.

There has been much discussion at the Mudcat Cafe about the customer service at Calton. Hopeful, but concerned discussion.

Is the company fully Canadian? There is/was a Calton Case in England.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't say for sure if they are completely Canadian, but the case i bought was built here. this is from Calton's website: 
"Calton Cases origins trace back to 1973 in England when Keith Calton invented what is now known as the best instrument case in the world. Since the beginning, every Calton Case has been unique to the instrument it is made for. .
Our shop is located in Moncton, NB Canada. "


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ummm... Calton is in Calgary, no? A friend of mine used to work there. Since when are they in Moncton?

In any case (pun intended), the best instrument case you can buy, IMO.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

my understanding is that Keith Calton still makes cases in the UK that sell globally except for North America. 
Al Williams who owned Calton in Calgary is no longer in business and the operation was sold and moved to Moncton a couple years ago.
i have heard a number of complaints and frustrations about their client service from others. 
i experienced my own delays, but will say that Jim Laffoley at Calton did respond to my inquiries and did sort things out and get me my case.
in fact he upgraded the order at no additional charge. so i am a satisfied customer.
Calton have a website with extensive info about their products.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

